# KDE4.4 on FreeBSD



## caesius (Apr 10, 2010)

http://freebsd.kde.org/ doesn't say much on the subject so does anyone know where the official schedule resides for this project?

Also, I've remember reading a way to get up and coming KDE4 releases running on FreeBSD (downloading them from an external source I think). How do I do that?

Cheers.


----------



## gnemmi (Apr 10, 2010)

Safest bet on getting up to date  info on kde on FreeBSD would be to follow KDE on FreeBSD.

Hope that helps.


----------



## caesius (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks, but, isn't that the same link I started my post with? The same link I said has no information on what I'm asking?


----------



## bschmidt (Apr 10, 2010)

Miwi's blog


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 10, 2010)

Miwi just moved to Malaysia, so he's running a little behind on X/KDE right now


> My plan was to get Xorg finish this week but i have 2 problems in the house we donâ€™t have internet yet and too much stress in the office to start fixing all the problems I really hope to get this finish over the Weekend."


----------

